# RIP Sheba



## Junomidge (Oct 5, 2005)

My family's dog, Sheba was put down today. 

She was brought to our community as a two year old with the idea that she would be bred to make puppies for profit. She was mostly abandoned however, and the community left out food for her and did what they could. Her owner would come home for periods and take care of her, but would say no to whoever offered to buy her from him. My parents offered many times to take her, but were told no way. Sometimes he would take her with him when he went away and we wouldn't see her for a few months. 

Over these years, Sheba had a number of litters. A few times I took these pups when they were old enough and either found homes for them or delivered them to the SPCA. One of these litters she had in the late Fall. On my Christmas holiday I was at my parent's place and it was snowing outside. My Mom heard a whine at the door, opened it, and found Sheba with a pup at her feet, and two more struggling through the weather behind her. We all ran out, got the pups in and went and found the remainder of the litter. They were about 6 weeks old, and within minutes of being inside were all panting from the heat. They were the fattest, most well-insulated puppies you could imagine. That litter I delivered to the SPCA, but I kept the pup she had carried. I called him Juno. Juno is now 11 years old and lives at my parents place because he is the best bear-scaring guard dog ever. A bear tried to come in through my parent's sliding glass door a few years ago, and they asked to have Juno stay with them because he was such a good barker. 

After this litter, my Dad happened to catch Sheba's owner on a good day and offered 50 bucks for her. He took it. Sheba was swept to a vet's office, spayed, and checked over. She never took to being a house-pet very well as she had never known that type of life, but she was happy enough to stay put and let people pay attention to her. 

Sheba was 16. We almost didn't believe it when the vet told us, as we thought she was closer to 12, but her vet records show that she was at least 16 years old. She had a leg that didn't work very well, and as she got older she stopped using it almost completely. The vet said there was nothing really wrong with it, and to just make her as comfortable as possible. With age she has developed arthritis that makes it difficult for her to get up, and even to lie back down. Over the last 6 months she has become more and more incontinent, she is deaf to everything but a loud whistle, and she is overweight despite being on diet food. She sleeps and gets up to use the bathroom, more and more often just a few feet from her blanket. Her quality of life is deteriorating, and my parents finally decided it was time. 

We sat with her in the darkened office as she was given a sedative. I couldn't stay for the final injection and waited in the lobby. She went quietly to sleep. She had a tough life to start with, but ended up OK. She was never the kind of dog to love walks or attention, she got her enjoyment from playing in the tide pools all alone, trying to catch bullheads. But she was loved.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss.

RIP Sheba


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I am so sorry. I am glad that she was able to spend her last years with a good family getting the care and love she deserved.








Sheba


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh what a sad - happy story. Sounds like Sheba was a real gem and your folks were angels for working so hard on her behalf.

RIP dear Sheba.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Be at peace, Sheba. She knew love with you and your family, and that is all that matters.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I nearly cried reading about Sheba's life. Your parents were very heroic for taking her in and I'm glad their perseverance paid off. R.I.P. Sheba.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

RIP Sheba. It's never easy losing a friend.


----------



## poochiesx8 (Nov 24, 2007)

Thank you for sharing Sheba's story. You have a very nice way with words. I am very sorry for your loss. You and your family have big, loving hearts that I am sure will always be helping to rescue or save an underdog. May God bless you always.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

She awaits your reunion with a joyful step.
I'm so sorry for the loss to your family.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

RIP, Sheba 

thanks for sharing your story. 
our first family dog, a GSD, was named Sheba.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Your retelling of Sheba's story brought tears to my eyes. I'm glad she had a family who truly loved her and were able to support her in her retirement years. May you take comfort in the memories of this wonderful dog.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Sheba!!! What a sad/happy story!!! Bless you all for helping her and the wee ones!!!


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

RIP Sheba. Thank you to your family for giving her a loving home.


----------



## Junomidge (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks all. I mostly wrote that for my mom. She was pretty upset today and doesn't let it out. She read it at home and cried some, so that is good. I just think that Sheba went to sleep, knowing that her family was there and she was safe and warm.

And now I'm crying again (=


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of Sheba to your family. Thank-you for making her life better.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I so sorry that you and your family lost a special dog. She knew where to come to when she needed help and your family gave her a wonderful life.

Sweet Sheba run free and happy. Many are thinking of you today.


----------

